# Woodburn Oregon support group June 17



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Woodburn Oregon support group June 17 I will post the details soon.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Shawn, would you like some new IBS Audio brochures for this? Let me know. I just ordered a shipment due in next week hopefully. There is a code on them you can put your name as referral. Take care.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn, you can send away.This particular group is a seminar, but I am looking into starting this one back up again.I have a gi doca dietianand a yoga instrutor also I think, and maybe some others.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Will do - how many packets do you want?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn, I think there might be around twenty people, maybe a few more or less. Not sure how many are in a packet. A few extra wouldn't hurt anyway.







I am also taking a program with me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn I have received the flyers.I hope anyone who can make it will come join us.Unless otherwise noted:All classes and events are held on the second floor of the *Tukwila Center for Health and Medicine, 693 Glatt Circle, Woodburn.*http://www.woodburnhealth.com/tukwila/edu_classes.htmlIts at glatt circle right above where is say's 214 near the center of the map and it right off I-5 basically


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

So Eric, you should post more information. That looks to be a Saturday. Particulars on time? I work that day until 6pm, if it is an evening thing, I may be interested in attending. Maggie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Maggie, oops thought I did that, but unfortunately its from 10:30 in the morning till around 2:30 in the afternoon. It certainly would be nice if you can make it, but if you have to work I understand.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Yeah, well it is anybodys guess. a month ago I got promoted on the condition I would work Sunday instead of Saturday. Ok, I can do that. Then they changed my schedule two weeks ago from Saturday off to Sunday off, and now the operations manager tells me that the resources group made a mistake. I told her I would be willing to switch back, prefer Saturday off, so she may be asking me to do that in the near future....SIGHMaggie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

maggiew I really hope you can make it, it would be nice to meet you.


----------

